# Waterloo, Michigan trails!



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

So i think this summer i am going to Waterloo, for trail riding. Has any of you ever been there??


----------



## wyleeluver (Jan 7, 2007)

I want to go there really bad, were probably going to go this summer too! I've been to the non horseman's campground and we drove around the horse campground but we haven't gone on the trails or anything.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Are the campgrounds big(from what you saw?)


----------



## wyleeluver (Jan 7, 2007)

The campground we went into was pretty big, like it has 2 sepeate areas of campsites, one is right when you come into the campground and if you keep going then there is another set of campsites. From what I can remember I think some campsites were pretty hilly. 

There is also another campground right around there, we didn't drive through it but I saw there website, it is just like an open field. But they have portable corrals that you can use, so I think im going to be going to that one. Here is the link: index

How far away are you from there? Im only about 45 min. away!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

where in Michigan do you live?


----------



## wyleeluver (Jan 7, 2007)

I live in Pinckney, its right by Howell.


----------

